# Swarm on a bush



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Swarm on a bush today...


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice photo and great looking swarm! That swarm would definitely make my day! How big (weight) was it? Looks like a monster!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Three or four pounds probably. I posted videos also in the video forum.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

this is a possum on a gum bush 
No seriously that is a good looking swarm Barry.
I got one last Friday.







Probably around 2 1/2 pounds.


----------

